# Woodpecker?



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Woodpecker


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I have put a spinning aluminium pie plate in my homeyard as a bird scarer. A couple of years ago a woodecker decided a hive needed an upper entrance...


----------



## A'sPOPPY (Oct 13, 2010)

Off subject, where did that entrance reducer come from?


----------



## warrior (Nov 21, 2005)

http://www.wildlifecontrolsupplies.com/animal/WCSWBR.html


----------



## Michael H. (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks! 
The entrance is a plastic one from Nicot in France. Fairly standard over here.


----------

